# crooked gyuto?



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

I received my fu-rin-ka-zan zdp189 and besides the handle being a little crooked i think one side curves a bit more than the other. Is that normal? 

My father wants to make me a handle so i am going to re handle it regardless. If only the handle is problematic and the blade is fine then there is no point in looking into returning it.

Thank you for your time


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

benuser said:


> As far as I can see: the combination of the distal taper - the blade getting thinner towards the tip - and the strong asymmetry - left face flat, right one convexed, edge off-centered to the left - creates an optical illusion.


sooooooo it's normal? 

I understand what the asymmetry is and the convex grind, what does the edge being off centered mean? Will it cause any problems?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

It is thicker near the handle so the tip is off the counter when you lay it flat. If the handle is twisted one way or the other relative to the blade I can't really tell from photos. 

From the picture that it is laying flat on the counter it looks okay to me.


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

millionsknives said:


> It is thicker near the handle so the tip is off the counter when you lay it flat. If the handle is twisted one way or the other relative to the blade I can't really tell from photos.
> 
> From the picture that it is laying flat on the counter it looks okay to me.


one side the tip is closer to the counter than the other, that's my issue.


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

I see. I was comparing it to the nature deep impact (I remember you have one aswell) and it's completely different, I guess this is my first real japanese knife. 

thank you


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Wait a minute, in the 2 top photos you can see it has a considerable bend at the tang just in front of the handle. That would concern me, unless you feel it does not affect performance.


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

rick alan said:


> Wait a minute, in the 2 top photos you can see it has a considerable bend at the tang just in front of the handle. That would concern me, unless you feel it does not affect performance.


Do you mean it comes straight oit of the handle and bends, or is the handle off center?


----------

